# PREVAL Portable Disposable Sprayer



## CharlieM1958

Pretty cool… I've never seen those before. I love the no-cleanup aspect. Definitely want to give this a try.


----------



## ajosephg

Thanks, I've also wondered about these.


----------



## JoeyG

I had forgotten about these. I worked for a cabinet shop in Richmond, VA. It was a small, high end custom shop and we did a lot of custom lacquer colors and used these for touch up. That is until our supplier began putting it into spray paint cans. We could get a 5 gallon mix with a couple of spray cans from the mix so the color matched. Now that I don't have access to that resource, I will look into these again. I have a feeling they just might reopen some finishing doors that have been closed since leaving my old shop.

I see color lacquers making a appearance in my shop before long. Thanks for the review, I completely agree with you. a great product, and I thank you for the reminder.


----------



## jimc

Ditto for the reminder!! I had one of these when I had my '57 Chevy and have been thinking of getting one for spraying shellac. I'm glad to see that someone has had the same idea and that it works well. Since almost all of my projects are 2 cu ft or smaller, this should be ideal. Maybe get a couple - that way I can remove the fluid container, cap it, and keep the shellac that way.


----------



## grunt62

Thanks for the review.

I looked at my Lowes and Home Depot here and could not find this item. ...maybe due to holiday items taking space??

It does look worthy of a try on a project.

Safe holidays to all.


----------

